# Navigation POI Problem



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gmarcucio said:


> My son has a 2012 Cruze. When using his navigation and trying to input a POI alphbetically he can't get past the A's. All the other letters are grayed out. Then sometimes it works. Does anyone else have this issue? Is there a fix for it or is he doing something wrong? I wouldn't think he is doing anything wrong if it works every now and then?



gmarcucio,
Have you been able to look in your Navigation Manual? I would also suggest that you take the Cruze to your local dealership and have them look into this for you. They can show you how to use the navigation and also look into the system to see if it is not working properly. If you do not have a Navigation Manual below is a link that you can use to get an online version. 

GM Owners Center - Chevrolet

If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Stuie (Dec 26, 2011)

There is no online manual yet for the 2012 Cruze Navigation! And who is this "Chevy Customer Service" person? Do you work for a GM dealership? General Motors directly?

Stuart


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Stuie said:


> And who is this "Chevy Customer Service" person? Do you work for a GM dealership? General Motors directly?
> 
> Stuart


I'd say Stacey is legit. She introduced herself a few weeks back in another thread and has been trying to assist folks here with difficult problems. I don't know if she is in Mumbai or Dearborn, but she is part of a team watching social media for customers with problems.


----------



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I'd say Stacey is legit. She introduced herself a few weeks back in another thread and has been trying to assist folks here with difficult problems. I don't know if she is in Mumbai or Dearborn, but she is part of a team watching social media for customers with problems.


Yup, she is on the G8board forum as well. 


Sent from autoguide headquarters


----------



## Stuie (Dec 26, 2011)

I wouldn't be so sure!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Stuie said:


> There is no online manual yet for the 2012 Cruze Navigation! And who is this "Chevy Customer Service" person? Do you work for a GM dealership? General Motors directly?
> 
> Stuart




Stuie,
I am a Customer Service Representative for Chevrolet and I work for GM. I am located in Michigan. I do what I can to assist customers with their issues and if I am not able to help them I get them in contact with someone who will be able to help them. If you visit the Owner's Center and sign up and enter in your VIN number you are able to get a navigation manual as well as the owner's manual. You can click on the link that I posted in the above thread. Please feel free to message me any time with any questions.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NyteSnyper (Jan 30, 2012)

You wouldnt happen to be driving as you're trying to input would you? Like for instance, it works when you're stopped and doesnt work when you start moving again? Only thing i can think that would cause what you describe.


----------

